# 2001 Pathfinder Aftermarket Stereo



## Flock14 (Feb 4, 2013)

To anyone who has suffered immensely over installing an aftermarket radio, I plead for your expertise (or electrical engineers will work, masters degree minimum), 

I thought this would be like any other car stereo installation, but I was so sadly mistaken. I have tried hooking up my Sony MEXBT39uw into my 2001 Pathy LE (with Bose... dun dun dun) and I got power in the stereo (stores time, hooks to radio, bluetooth works, etc), but no sound was delivered to the speakers, not even a scratchy sound. 

I have tested the speaker on another set of speakers, and it worked, so I know it is this illogical Bose system. 

Fuses by steering wheel and under hood (not that any control the stereo) are all fine and checked. 

I have a feeling the amps with the speakers are the problem, but I would like a definitive answer as how to fix this, and if it is worth it. 

Geek Squad at BestBuy wants $220 for the installation with parts and labor (discluding stereo, I already have that). And they want $380 to hook up the steering wheel controls. 

Should I bite the bullet and pay the ridiculous amount, or can the amps be dealt with reasonably? 

Any and ALL input is appreciated, I have already spent 2 Saturdays trying to work through this nightmare of a sound system!!


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

*amp wire*

There is an amp ON wire on the truck's wiring harness. I believe it is Light Green wire with red stripe. If you connect the amp-on wire or accessory wire from the new head unit to this wire, it will turn the amp on when you turn the car on. You will also need Bose speaker integration unit from crutchfield. 

Nissan/Infiniti Factory Integration Adapter 1994-up Nissan/Infiniti at Crutchfield.com

PAC audio got adapter for steering wheel controls.

There is also an antenna power wire on the truck's wiring harness. If you connect the accessory wire (or amp ON) from new head unit to this antenna power wire, it will help for better radio reception.


----------



## Flock14 (Feb 4, 2013)

I appreciate the link and description. 

So, to clarify, that single green wire with red stripe controls the amp-on for all 3 amps? and I just connect that to my stereo's accessory wire?

How does the Bose system running on 1-2 ohms work with the stereo not knowing that (shouldn't it be working as if the wires are 4 ohms?)

I understand how to hook up wires properly, so is this something that can easily be done with the correct parts/adaptors... have you personally done this before?

Many thanks!!


----------



## Flock14 (Feb 4, 2013)

**Edit: The previous stereo in my car was also an aftermarket stereo (Kenwood), so I feel like I should already have an adapter and all the correct wiring to support my aftermarket stereo (Sony). Could someone comment and agree or disagree with this?

With that being said, I feel like hooking up my new aftermarket stereo shouldn't be as hard as it was the first time (stock to aftermarket)... agree?

Also, has anyone given a shot at hooking up the steering wheel interface in a pathy?


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

If you already have an aftermarket system installed, and they didnt use the speaker interface adapter I mentioned from crutchfield, then that must mean, they bypassed the bose amps somehow.. 

Bose head unit produces pre-amp signals. They are sent to the remote amps. The amps boost the signals for the 2 ohm speakers. The aftermarket radios make amplified output for 4 ohm speakers. The interface kit turns the amped output from aftermarket radio, and make them into pre-amp signals for the Bose amplifiers. The Bose amplifier will never know the head unit is replaced.. I only use one wire connection to turn on the amp with the head unit. 

yes, I replaced my Bose unit with a Pioneer AVIC-D2 years ago (01 pathy LE). The head unit had a wire for steering wheel remote input. So, I used a PAC steering wheel kit for Nissan. You will have to connect the steering wheel control input wires from the car's harness to the PAC unit using four resistors supplied with the PAC kit. There is one wire connected fromthe PAC unit to the head unit remote input wire.


----------



## Flock14 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you for all the information, I am getting a really good grasp of how I need to hook up the stereo and steering wheel when I finish school in a few weeks! It'll be a nice summer project for the first week!


----------

